# Good deal / Bad Deal



## De_Stroyer (7/11/16)

Hi


I firmly believe we should implement a rating system.

E.G 1
Seller A sells too Buyer A,
Buyer A is happy 

Seller A is than rated by Buyer A as a +1.
Seller A's ratings is now +1

E.G 2
Seller 1 sells too Buyer 1
Buyer 1 receives goods in bad condition/Doesn't receive goods/Gets stuffed around too no end
Buyer 1 leaves -1 rating on Seller 1's account
Seller 1's rating is now -1


And too ensure it isnt abused, with people just giving +1 or -1 too people,
they have to quote/use the sale/trade/wanted Thread as a reference.

This would also give people confidence too EFT someone in CT for an item when they are in JHB.
E.G 3
Buyer Z wants Sellers Z's item
Seller Z is in CT and Buyer Z is in JHB
Buyer Z notices Seller Z's rating is +25
Buyer Z can deduce that Seller Z likely would not run away with his money


Thoughts ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/11/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I firmly believe we should implement a rating system.
> ...


Sounds like the BidorBuy system, Im a BoB user and have experienced backlash retaliations there.

I'd say its not necessary, if you make cr@p here you will get outed, good luck then trying to farm the weeds on the side of the road for profit.
Skelm ninja's dont seem to last long.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## De_Stroyer (7/11/16)

I beg too differ,
Person gets weeded out, makes a new account and is back in a hour ?
At least if we get some details on the bad deal it can assist in future possible kak


----------



## PsyCLown (7/11/16)

An iTrader plugin or something similar would be great for the classifieds.
Perhaps @Gizmo can assist as I believe he manages the forum?

It works really well on Carbonite, however that forum is build specifically for classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> An iTrader plugin or something similar would be great for the classifieds.
> Perhaps @Gizmo can assist as I believe he manages the forum?
> 
> It works really well on Carbonite, however that forum is build specifically for classifieds.



Hi @PsyCLown 
The forum is "managed" by the Admin and Mod team
Almost all things on here are rigorously debated behind the scenes by the team before we make decisions

This is a good discussion that is taking place

Please continue with it. We are watching...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## De_Stroyer (7/11/16)

A sour taste in my mouth has brought it up,
but i have mentioned it in a thread before. 

The more you can do to make people have a pleasant experience the better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/11/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> I beg too differ,
> Person gets weeded out, makes a new account and is back in a hour ?
> At least if we get some details on the bad deal it can assist in future possible kak


Its possible, but hasnt happened here to my knowledge.
That said, check their post history to weed out chancers, or dont do business with less than a 50 poster.
Theres a lot of quiet members here that mainly sell stuff, but they seem to have a good reputation and I find it highly unlikely that they will "cut off their nose to spite their face" for a quick buck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (7/11/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @PsyCLown
> The forum is "managed" by the Admin and Mod team
> Almost all things on here are rigorously debated behind the scenes by the team before we make decisions
> 
> ...



Ahh, my bad.

Well I do not see the harm in implementing such a system, obviously if there is a user who is trying to rip people off and such you'd still need to follow the same process of keeping them off the forum.

That being said, having no positive ratings and being a newer member would make it a lot harder for them to rip off someone else as people will learn that it is a dangerous combination and you need to meet face to face and make sure all is 100% before you go through with the deal, unlike with someone who has a few positive ratings under their belt.

You cannot always use the post count of a member or when they joined to guage how trust worthy they might be, you can get someone who has perhaps made 20 sales in the past 2 months as they are a gear slut for example. Or someone who just spams the forum with silly comments and is a time waster and never really purchases anything or just tries to low ball everyone 

Being able to leave a comment could be great as well, some members will go out of their way to assist with a sale where others won't make as much of an effort. It is nice to be able to read these comments as well when picking who to deal with and who not to.
Perhaps rather purchase Members #1's mod as opposed to Member #2's mod as you know that Member #1 sold a mod and it was deemed faulty after the sale and Member #1 resolved the issue as opposed to leaving it as the buyers problems or whatever.

I think you guys get my point. I don't see any con behind this, unless you get a member who hardly sells gear 2nd hand but even then they can go ahead with the deal, just need to make sure that you are 100% happy with everything before handing over the money - which should be the case anyways for majority of deals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/16)

All valid points @PsyCLown 

In the meantime, please note that there is the post sale review section
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-sale-reviews/

The idea of that is to make a record of a good deal or bad deal as mentioned in the title of this thread

I will still say that members need to exercise caution when buying or selling in the Classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/11/16)

@PsyCLown it seems like you and I are largely talking about common sense with a bit of sleuthing, whereas @De_Stroyer is talking about a more bulletproof system. (can only be a good thing)
After all, nobody likes to get shot in the bum with a pineapple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (7/11/16)

Silver said:


> All valid points @PsyCLown
> 
> In the meantime, please note that there is the post sale review section
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-sale-reviews/
> ...


It is easier to look at a number of positive / negative trades than go and try find a thread about a member. 

People are busy and want to get things done ASAP. 
Also keep in mind that it takes a lot more effort to create a new thread to rate someone, easier to click a box (-1, 0, +1) to rate a sale in the classifieds and if that tick box leads to a small comments section it's still less work than creating a new thread and such. 

My 2c. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Yagya (7/11/16)

I dont think implementing another system is not really going to spook a crook.
We should be alot more vigilant and check, for example the sellers history here on the forum. Ie..how many posts amd what topics..etc.
The mods here are doing a splendid job as we have seen some guys coming to try their luck with some 
funnies and they were chopped in their tracks and they shy away, never to be seen active here again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (7/11/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I firmly believe we should implement a rating system.
> ...


Love the idea,would make it much easier,not 'bulletproof' but easier to buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (22/11/16)

So bit of a bump.

@Silver is this being discussed at all?  Is it a possibility?


----------



## Silver (22/11/16)

PsyCLown said:


> So bit of a bump.
> 
> @Silver is this being discussed at all?  Is it a possibility?



Hi @PsyCLown 

This has been discussed numerous times by the team. And a while back we did implement an entirely new Classifieds module with this (and other things) in mind. But the way it looked in the end was not good.

I will say that streamlining the Classifieds is something we would like to continue to focus on. It is important and is a possibility. As for timing, that is harder to say. We have a huge amount on our plate right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (22/11/16)

If I may add my 2c about the matter:

The classifieds as far as I understand it, is a nice to have feature on this forum (not the main attraction). Investing countless hours of dev or using precious resources (imagine all the meta attached to a rating system) for something that isnt the attracting factor. 

My suggestion is to create a view on each of our profiles (maybe an additional tab on our account pages) that shows our Classifieds post history. When a forumite posts an ad, those interested can simply go to the sellers profile, see past Classifieds activity and make an educated decision from there.

Why re-invent the wheels of a jet if its main purpose is to fly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Cespian said:


> If I may add my 2c about the matter:
> 
> The classifieds as far as I understand it, is a nice to have feature on this forum (not the main attraction). Investing countless hours of dev or using precious resources (imagine all the meta attached to a rating system) for something that isnt the attracting factor.
> 
> ...



Not really going to help IMO , how would you gauge a seller from his previous ads as most get Archived and mostly bad comments are deleted.


----------



## Cespian (22/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Not really going to help IMO , how would you gauge a seller from his previous ads as most get Archived and mostly bad comments are deleted.



"Archived" is just a sub category, the ads/posts are not deleted, just moved - you can view the Archived Classifieds thread? "Bad" comments are seldomly removed, only when it results in inappropriate copy (like severe insults, racism etc). 

So the Admin team basically gives the buyers a logical view of past events and leaves it in the discretion of the buyer to decide. We live in a very emotional time where people lose their Sh1t for the smallest things... why give opportunity for negative reviews for minor misunderstandings? By viewing a number, the buyer cannot understand the context for the negative ratings.


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Cespian said:


> "Archived" is just a sub category, the ads/posts are not deleted, just moved - you can view the Archived Classifieds thread? "Bad" comments are seldomly removed, only when it results in inappropriate copy (like severe insults, racism etc).
> 
> So the Admin team basically gives the buyers a logical view of past events and leaves it in the discretion of the buyer to decide. We live in a very emotional time where people lose their Sh1t for the smallest things... why give opportunity for negative reviews for minor misunderstandings? By viewing a number, the buyer cannot understand the context for the negative ratings.



I do agree the rating system has it's pitfalls , but it's better than nothing. Again it's a tremendous amount of work for site admins to try and get this up and running. I know as I also host a local forum and eventually gave up on the idea as it is really a schlep to try and moderate ratings and whatnot.

What I did implement is a minimum post count (so minimum 50 VALID posts not just garble) before a forumite can post in the For Sale thread. This normally filters out the drive by sellers and chance takers and also herds new members to get actively involved. Again this is purely my own experience as a forum owner and what worked for me .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De_Stroyer (22/11/16)

Cespian said:


> "Archived" is just a sub category, the ads/posts are not deleted, just moved - you can view the Archived Classifieds thread? "Bad" comments are seldomly removed, only when it results in inappropriate copy (like severe insults, racism etc).
> 
> So the Admin team basically gives the buyers a logical view of past events and leaves it in the discretion of the buyer to decide. We live in a very emotional time where people lose their Sh1t for the smallest things... why give opportunity for negative reviews for minor misunderstandings? By viewing a number, the buyer cannot understand the context for the negative ratings.



I Disagree,
This is my feedback store from another forum
from this you can extrapolate that I am a safe bet too deal with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (22/11/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> I Disagree,
> This is my feedback store from another forum
> from this you can extrapolate that I am a safe bet too deal with


Something like that is exactly what I was talking about.

However this forum is not a vBulletin based forum, so the add-ins would not be the same. Lets see what @Silver and the team are able to come up with and decide to do.
Taking a quick look at a screenshot like that helps you make up your mind very quickly whether you want to deal with the person or not.
Join date, number of positive / negative trades as well as when last the trades were done. Takes a few seconds to get there and take a look at the info.

Significantly easier than searching and trying to find threads and posts.


----------



## Cespian (22/11/16)

De_Stroyer said:


> I Disagree,
> This is my feedback store from another forum
> from this you can extrapolate that I am a safe bet too deal with



Ok I think Im misunderstood here. I was merely suggesting an easier solution without spending time and money on hardware and development (data storage costs crap loads of money). The classifieds section is not the main attraction to this forum. 

I dont disagree with you at all though, I do think a ratings system is awesome and would be a great addition.

While we are on topic, imagine this:
I buy a Black Goon from you. I find an issue with it a week or 2 later. I ask you to give my money back and say I will never buy anything from you again and that your service is poor. You rightfully refuse. I come back and give you a negative rating. 
Thats what I meant by not being able to create context solely from ratings and you would learn and be able to make your own decision from what actually transpired (PS that was a hypothetical situation )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## De_Stroyer (22/11/16)

Cespian said:


> Ok I think Im misunderstood here. I was merely suggesting an easier solution without spending time and money on hardware and development (data storage costs crap loads of money). The classifieds section is not the main attraction to this forum.
> 
> I dont disagree with you at all though, I do think a ratings system is awesome and would be a great addition.
> 
> ...




This is why the rating must be completed on the initial close of purchase,
EG. Thread is closed as sale completed, When closed rating of sale can be completed

if you have issues after that, than open a thread etc etc

But yes, there are a lot of things that could happen I suppose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (22/11/16)

Nothing to add. Yet. Just lurking


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> After all, nobody likes to get shot in the bum with a pineapple.



I have an ex that would have been up for even THAT.


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

Ok - @De_Stroyer - A Buyer will surf the net looking for a Vape Outlet in SA - I've done this - the Buyer definitely looks at the ease of navigating around the website and first impressions start guiding the buyer. 

A "Rating Block" to be visible on the sellers website with just a number in it - +15 or -5 - this is if the seller wants to be recognized by the ECIGSA Forum - it will be voluntary for the seller. 

A transaction takes place and it will be the duty of the buyer to close that transaction's Rating Block within 5 days after the goods have been transacted - either with a +1 or a -1. 

This Forum inserts any kind of link in any discussion on this Forum to take you to any point around the world on the web - so a link can be set in the rating block next to the Vendor's name on this Forum - and when you click on it - it can link you directly to the rating block on the vendors website.

This will truly draw a buyer's attention until he/she satisfies themselves to carry out the transaction knowing that information is available on the seller's website and on this Forum for purchase confidence. 

That's a couple of thoughts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

